# Fotos aéreas!



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Aquí aportaré con unas fotos aéreas que tomé el verano que pasó. Las primeras son saliendo del aeropuerto y las últimas al regreso, felizmente el clima estuvo a mi favor, aunque por efectos de la luz, algunas no salieron muy bien que digamos.

1. Despegando se ven los campos de cultivos y al fondo el puerto.









2. Nuevamente al fondo el puerto y a la derecha el cause del río Rímac. 









3. Parte del puerto y al fondo la Isla San Lorenzo.









4. Una mejor vista del Callao con San Lorenzo al fondo









5. La Punta y parte del litoral chalaco, el que ojalá en unos años veamos renovado.









6. Zoom a La Punta









7. Las islas San Lorenzo y El Frontón









8. Un zoom al Frontón y a la parte sur de San Lorenzo









9. Al retorno, una vista de Asia









10. Si no me equivoco, esto está a la altura de Bujama?









11. Isla y peñón de Pachacámac









12. Parte de Villa El Salvador, al fondo la Panamericana Sur









13. Partes de San Juan de Miraflores y Chorrillos, a la izquierda los Pantanos de Villa









14. Surco -con la base aérea de Las Palmas- y Chorrillos, al fondo La Herradura y el Regatas









15. Surco: se puede ver parte de la Base Aérea de Las Palmas, abajo la avenida Tomás Marsano con parte de la infraestructura del tren eléctrico y a la derecha se puede ver la Plaza de Armas de Surco y la avenida Ayacucho.









16. Entre Surco y Barranco









17. Barranco, a la izquierda se puede ver los árboles de la avenida Pedro de Osma.









18. La parte residencial de Barranco junto al malecón, la bajada de Armendáriz y la Costa Verde









19. Otra de Barranco y la Costa Verde









20. Ya más cerca al aeropuerto, "la punta" de La Punta.









21. A punto de aterrizar, parte del Callao y al fondo el mar de ladrillos de San Martín de Porres.









22. El aeropuerto, de vuelta a casa!









Saludos


----------



## amarengo (Jun 26, 2007)

Muy buenas tomas.

Las fotos de La Punta son espectaculares. Ya saben, si seguimos con el calentamiento global, muy pronto La punta será nuestra Venecia.

Saludos


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Asu! Las fotos de la punta estan para ponerlas en cuadro, a donde viajaste PaiMei74?


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*De solo ver la altura me da soroche...estan alucinantes.*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenazas las fotos, sin duda hoy, la gente ha venbido inspirada.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Preciosas fotos, Paimei! Gracias! kay:


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Impresionantes tus fotos!!! tuviste suerte que el cielo estaba "despejado" (para los estandares de Lima)


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

chevere las fotos tomadas a la punta y a la isla san lorenzo


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau bellas fotos :banana: Me gustaron mucho las del Callao salieron buenas  Que bien ke te haya tocado un dia soleado  la ultima vez que pude estar en un avion solo podia ver una espesa neblina


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Excelentes fotos, muy bonito el Callao y lo demás nesecita colorearse un poquito de verde


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Paimei74 verdaderamente las fotos estan muy buenas y la de la Punta ni que hablar está fenomenal.kay:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Excelentes fotos PaiMei, como siempre. Me doy cuenta que la base aerea de Las Palmas es un tremendo terreno, ojala que algún día piensen hacer ahi un gran parque zonal, sería fantastico, ya que necesitamos más areas verdes en Lima. Ya me imaguino, que muchos foristas no estarán de acuerdo, y pensaran que mejor lo utilizen para construir viviendas o edificios multifamiliares, pero a mi parecer, Lima necesita más y mejores areas verdes.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Excelentes fotos, muy bonito el Callao y lo demás nesecita colorearse un poquito de verde


El otro dia pase por esa zona cercana al aeropuerto y se esta llenando de verde las bermas :banana: ta kedando re bien  Por todas partes siemrban mas verde  el chiste es que a partir del limite del Callao para Lima el lado de lima sigue arido :tongue3: Pero igual el exceso de construcciones sin terminar de tarajear tbn es un lio hno:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si todas las avenidas fueran como la Pedro de Osma, sería una cosa radicalmente distinta. Me gustaron las fotos de Asia, Pachacamac, una que se ve los pantános de Villa (que bestia la diferencia del color de La Encantada y el resto de Chorrillos), el zoom a Barranco y las de La Punta. Las otras muestran zonas pobres y nada bonitas de la ciudad. En cuanto a San Martin de Porres tienen que hacer algo, cada vez que llego a Lima de día en avión me averguenzo de mi país ante los turistas que ven ese panorama que parece ciudad árabe recontra pobre. Una lástima que esos sitios hallan crecido de esa manera en las décadas pasadas. Deberían por lo menos pintar sus casas y todos plantar un árbol al frente.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

muy buenas tomas..


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios. Si, tuve mucha suerte con el clima, aunque en verano es bastante probable tener días despejados. Fue en un vuelo a Cusco. Es inevitable tener un panorama de nuestra megaciudad sin los infinitos mares de ladrillos de muchos de nuestros distritos, lo del tarrajeo es ya una discusión sin sentido, eso se logrará en un futuro, conforme haya más riqueza y más autoestima. Ah, y de lo último que deberíamos avergonzarnos es de la pobreza.


----------



## enriquexd (May 19, 2007)

q fotos tan interesantes...sip falta muchoooooooo q tarrajear, demasiado! pero si la economia mejora, las casas tb mejoraran.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Gracias por los comentarios. Si, tuve mucha suerte con el clima, aunque en verano es bastante probable tener días despejados. Fue en un vuelo a Cusco. Es inevitable tener un panorama de nuestra megaciudad sin los infinitos mares de ladrillos de muchos de nuestros distritos, lo del tarrajeo es ya una discusión sin sentido, eso se logrará en un futuro, conforme haya más riqueza y más autoestima. Ah, y de lo último que deberíamos avergonzarnos es de la pobreza.


Yo si me averguenzo de la pobreza, porque son la más clara prueba de un país que ha fracasado.


----------



## JOLUMIGO (Jul 10, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Yo si me averguenzo de la pobreza, porque son la más clara prueba de un país que ha fracasado.


Muy buenas tomas, y por favor no te averguenzes de que el Peru sea pobre


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pobre no es, pobrísimo....pero ahí vamos para adelante....espero...aunque no sé si la mentalidad de algunos peruanos retrógadas ldeje de ser pobre algún día.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

sebvill said:


> pobrísimo


paupérrimo 

De chibolo, cuando volvía del extranjero apenas pisaba el Jorge Chávez, decía "pucha, q asco, denuevo a mi triste realidad" ahora ni bien piso el aeropuerto digo, "pucha, qué pena, hasta cuándo?"


----------



## yeshua82 (Jun 26, 2007)

muy bonitas fotos sinceramante, mis felicitaciones.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Como dijeron, esos mares de ladrillo son muy comunes en nuestras ciudades, como dijo Paimei, esas zonas se mejorarán con el tiempo, tampoco hay que sentirse mal.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Y eso que es peor cuando vas en bus.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Gracias por las tomas Paimei!!!.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Magnificas fotos....excelente thread!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Yo si me averguenzo de la pobreza, porque son la más clara prueba de un país que ha fracasado.


Yo no conozco un solo país que no tenga pobres... Según tu lógica, todos son fracasados...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

no vas a comparar broder... además estoy hablando del porcentage de pobres.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

No estoy comparando nada... Sólo decía.



En fin, chéveres las panorámicas!


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Uff que buenas fotos! Isla San Lorenzo esta como para volverlo un manhattan y quedaria estupendo.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Si todas las avenidas fueran como la Pedro de Osma, sería una cosa radicalmente distinta. Me gustaron las fotos de Asia, Pachacamac, una que se ve los pantános de Villa (que bestia la diferencia del color de La Encantada y el resto de Chorrillos), el zoom a Barranco y las de La Punta. Las otras muestran zonas pobres y nada bonitas de la ciudad. En cuanto a San Martin de Porres tienen que hacer algo, cada vez que llego a Lima de día en avión me averguenzo de mi país ante los turistas que ven ese panorama que parece ciudad árabe recontra pobre. Una lástima que esos sitios hallan crecido de esa manera en las décadas pasadas. Deberían por lo menos pintar sus casas y todos plantar un árbol al frente.


Las panoramicas interesantes, mas hay que considerar algunos puntos, el primero estamos en el medio de un desierto y eso es imposible de evitar, los barrios aunque bien urbanizados se ven siempre muy aridos si los comparamos con regiones mas tropicales. A mi me sorpreendio lo feo que se ven los Cerros de Camacho, desde el aire, los edificios entre la aridez de los Cerros... no me gustó, aunque cuando andas por el local le ves otra belleza. Segundo, somos un pais pobre, y la verdad eso puede incomodarnos y mas cuando llegas de ciudades mas homogeneas donde la clase media es mayor y eso se hace evidente en el cuidado que las personas tienen con su ciudad. Ahora, eso no es culpa del pueblo, el pueblo hace lo que puede para sobrevivir y si vemos eso tenemos que admitir que la población que vive en San martin de Porres ha hecho mucho para poder vivir con decencia, igual que en Villa el salvador. Lo que a mi me dá mucho disgusto es darme cuenta que son siglos de gobiernos que nada hicieron por el Perú y por su gente. Felizmente eso esta cambiando y en algunos lugares ya se estan viendo los cambios


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

pucha eso de las casas que no se tarrajean por los costados son un gran problema en el Perú, en especial en las ciudades costeras por lo árida que es, ojalá que se haga algo al respecto y no se... de a pocos se vaya exigiendo a la gente a terminar de tarragear sus casas y pintarlas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Ahora, eso no es culpa del pueblo, el pueblo hace lo que puede para sobrevivir y si vemos eso tenemos que admitir que la población que vive en San martin de Porres ha hecho mucho para poder vivir con decencia, igual que en Villa el salvador. Lo que a mi me dá mucho disgusto es darme cuenta que son siglos de gobiernos que nada hicieron por el Perú y por su gente. Felizmente eso esta cambiando y en algunos lugares ya se estan viendo los cambios


Muy cierto, la verdad s q Lima Norte sta haciendo lo posible para tener una mejor calidad d vida ... es cierto eso d las construcciones sin tarrajear pero eso mejorara con el tiempo.

Me gustaron tus panoramicas Paimei sobre odo La Punta y las islas d Sn Lorenzo y el froton. La fotos stan wenazas.


----------



## Titin (Jul 7, 2006)

estan exelentes las tomas aereas, me gustan muchas las fotos tomadas de un avión


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buenas tomas


----------

